
The Joys of Building React Native Apps with Expo - warlyware
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/react-native-with-expo-is-a-joyride-671d706b7a19
======
treyhuffine
Expo is an incredible resource for building apps in React Native.

~~~
warlyware
I just started using it and love it. Not needing XCode/Android Studio, and
being able to load in-development apps on a real device by taking a photo of a
QR code with the Expo app is awesome.

